# no odor soap



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone have Tammy's directions for diluting the dragons blood in oil for no odor soap? Can't seem to find these in the new forum.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I would say search the forum as that is where I used to find it. This forum now does not have a good search method, it is very limited. Now when I come across something I want to remember, I remind myself to save it.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Why don't we just ask her? I'll cont Tam


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am still on here you can always ask 
You take 128 oz of oil , heat to warm, add 1 oz DBR to the oil, allow all of it to infuse. Once infused cool and strain. Store oil .

That easy.
Tam


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! Tam. Now do you count this an an added oil in your soap recipe?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the quick help Tam!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I use only the amount of "That oil" as my recipe requires. So lets say you infused vegetable shortening, you use only the amount of the vegetable oil that the recipe calls for. This is a great way for those that soap alot.

OR:

You can put 1/2 oz powdered DBR straight into all your oils as you heat them. You still have to strain your oils but works just the same. I had to start doing it this way as my oils would go rancid from sitting until I made more. 
Tam


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you! I am not sure why this did not come up when I tried to search for it. Is it possible for it to be added to the recipes section?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I infuse in olive oil and use it as the liquid oil in the WM recipe. I think the olive oil stores longer than lard/shortning. Be carefull if you grind your own DBR and leave it in without straining. It can be *scratchy*.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

can someone post a source for DBR?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.alchemy-works.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

There are 28grams in an ounce. I'll let you all figure out the rest. 

http://www.frontiercoop.com/products.php?ct=hchhaz&cn=Dragon%27s+Blood


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I wonder where they get their dragons blood.
Some dragons blood is collected off of the tree itself by inflicted wounds to the bark. The one I posted above comes from the fruit which is covered in it.
Tam


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, all be darned. I never new Dragon's Blood was REAL! I thought it was an FO. Glad someone posted this. Thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, now I'm curious. Is it a natural colorant? What is it used for?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Many different things Cindy. Its been awhile since I studied on it but I know they use it to color stains, tarnish, insence (is a beautiful floral wood scent), used in churches, and soaps. Wicca use it for all kinds of purposes as it is a fire and Mars resin. Thats just off the top of my head with limited coffee.
Tam


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, Tam, I read that on the link you posted (good memory, even without coffee!).

So does the scent come through in soap? Does it color the soap red?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

No it has no scent in soap and turns a beautiful natural mauve pink color...not red. It is not a right away color but morphs over time. Iwill try to take a photo today.

Tam


----------

